# Uplink Activity for November 2011



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

According to SatGuys.us Forum *Channel 4020 TMP30 (TEST)* is ReelzChannel HD again...

*98 changes seen 11/2/11 at 2:07pm ET (v09)*

*Channels Now Available*
5574 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
5561 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
5572 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
6446 KCSM (60 HD Local) SAN MATEO, CA (PBS) 129° 1s16 (North California) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - AVAILABLE
5524 UNIHD Universal HD 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
388 PIXL PixL HD 119° TP 21 SD Instant Order - AVAILABLE
388 PIXL PixL HD 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - AVAILABLE
5553 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
5553 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
5557 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
5557 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE
9047 PBS (60 Local) PBS FEED 119° TP 8 SD US Virgin Islands market Hidden - AVAILABLE
5264 KNPB (5 HD Local) RENO, NV (PBS) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - AVAILABLE
5576 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - AVAILABLE

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
215 CURNT added to 110° TP 1 (SD Instant Order) AVAILABLE
215 CURNT added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) AVAILABLE EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 215
349 OFFER added to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden) AVAILABLE
349 OFFER added to 61.5° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) AVAILABLE EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 349

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4020 TMP30 added to 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
4020 TMP30 added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
5186 KLRU (18 HD) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 129° 12s48 (SW Texas) (HD Austin, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (18-01)
5186 KLRU (18 HD) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 61.5° 5s17 (Houston) (HD Austin, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (18-01)
5265 KAME (21 HD) RENO, NV (MYTV) added to 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) (HD Reno, NV market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (21-01)
5264 WVAN (9 HD) SAVANNAH, GA (PBS) added to 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) (HD Savannah, GA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (9-01)

*Channels Renamed*
8234 KQED+ SAN FRANCISCO, CA (PBS) renamed KQEH (54 Local) (110° 31s43 (North California) SD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden)

*LName/Text Change*
726 PRSBN LName: *ProSieben* Removed

*Other Changes*
294 CURNT 110° TP 1 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
294 CURNT 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
947 AUD20 (87 Local) Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
947 AUD20 (87 Local) Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
949 MUZK2 (82 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
949 MUZK2 (82 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
377 MPLEX Movieplex 119° TP 20 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
377 MPLEX Movieplex 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
396 OTDCH Outdoor Channel 119° TP 20 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
396 OTDCH Outdoor Channel 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
206 FOXB FOX Business News 110° TP 8 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
206 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
218 VERIA Veria Network 110° TP 3 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
218 VERIA Veria Network 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
395 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 110° TP 16 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
395 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
361 MAVTV Mav TV 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
361 MAVTV Mav TV 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
373 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
373 LOGO LOGO TV 61.5° TP 27 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD 129° TP 31 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD 61.5° TP 22 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
368 CI Crime & Investigation 110° TP 19 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
368 CI Crime & Investigation 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
371 CTRC Centric 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
371 CTRC Centric 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
375 SHRTS Shorts 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)
375 SHRTS Shorts 61.5° TP 28 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)
378 INDIE Indieplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
378 INDIE Indieplex 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
379 RETRO Retroplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
379 RETRO Retroplex 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 61.5° TP 10 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 28 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
389 SUND Sundance 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
389 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 61.5° TP 25 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 61.5° TP 10 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
394 WFN World Fishing Network 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - (was SD)
394 WFN World Fishing Network 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - (was SD MPEG4)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 110° TP 7 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies 61.5° TP 26 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity 110° TP 13 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity 61.5° TP 26 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 61.5° TP 16 HD Instant Order - (was HD)
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 61.5° TP 27 HD Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview - (was HD Preview)
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order Preview - (was HD Preview)
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 61.5° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

*Uplinks Removed*
215 TRV The Travel Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
215 TRV The Travel Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
610 GRMSP My Sports Germany removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
724 GKINO German Kino Plus removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
725 DWTV Deutsche Welle (DW-TV) (German) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
726 PRSBN ProsiebenSat.1 Welt (German) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
4172 TMP20 ?? Disney (East) ?? removed from 129° TP 18 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4180 TMP21 ?? ABC Family ?? removed from 129° TP 28 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

8404 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*8 changes seen 11/2/11 at 2:51pm ET (v10)*

*Other Changes*
5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 354 HD)
5561 STARZ Starz! 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 350 HD)
5572 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 356 HD)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 381 HD)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 381 HD)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 380 HD)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 380 HD)
5576 HMC Hallmark Movie Channel 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 187 HD)

8404 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/2/11 at 4:41pm ET (v12)*

*Preview Status Change*
294 CURNT 110° TP 1 SD Preview
294 CURNT 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Preview

8404 Channels


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Shorts-HD got dropped..its just a slate now


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Trading Shorts HD for Reelz HD seems almost likely.

Shorts was getting a little stale.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> Shorts-HD got dropped..its just a slate now


I never watched Shorts anyway.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Reelz HD is back again...hopefully it remains full time, since they dropped Shorts HD its not using any additional bandwidth.

*13 changes seen 11/3/11 at 2:06pm ET (v19)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9504 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9504 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5837 TST1 added to 118° TP 31 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

*Channels Renamed*
990 PI renamed PBINT (118° TP 32 B6 *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI renamed PBINT (119° TP 9 B6 *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI renamed PBINT (121° TP 15 B6 *TEST* Hidden)
990 PI renamed PBINT (72.7° TP 21 B6 *TEST* Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
947 AUD20 (87 Local) Holiday [Traditional Holidays] 119° TP 12 Audio Preview
947 AUD20 (87 Local) Holiday [Traditional Holidays] 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview
949 MUZK2 (82 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) [Holiday Pop] 119° TP 12 Audio Preview
949 MUZK2 (82 Local) Muzak 2 (Muzak) [Holiday Pop] 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview

*Uplinks Removed*
4020 TMP30 removed from 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4020 TMP30 removed from 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 11/3/11 at 2:05pm ET (v12)*

*Transponders Added*
118° TP 31 118.0W 12.17225 R SR: 20000 3/4 FEC QPSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8405 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope REELZ stays HD because they have Cheers.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

How long does it take to go from "unavailable" to "available"?

New Uplinks / Mappings – Channels NOT Available
5186 KLRU (18 HD) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 129°

I'm waiting for this one! Lots of good HD content (that looks like [email protected] now in SD).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How deep is the ocean,
How high is the sky...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*6 changes seen 11/4/11 at 4:52am ET (v24) *

*Preview Status Change*
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 31 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 61.5° TP 2 HD - Preview Ended

8405 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/4/11 at 4:41pm ET (v29)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5407 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9504
5407 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9504

8407 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*4 changes seen 11/4/11 at 6:52pm ET (v30)*

*Other Changes*
5254 KBME (3 HD Local) BISMARCK, ND (PBS) 129° 12s7 (West North Dakota) HD Minot/Bismarck, ND market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (3-01)
7970 KBME (3 Local) BISMARCK, ND (PBS) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Minot/Bismarck, ND market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (3-02 to 3-01)
5154 KFME (13 HD Local) FARGO, ND (PBS) 129° 9s8 (East North Dakota) HD Fargo, ND market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (13-01)
7418 KFME (13 Local) FARGO, ND (PBS) 110° 23s32 (East Dakotas) SD Fargo, ND market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (13-02 to 13-01)

8407 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

ReelzChannel will be in HD through December 14th... 
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/11/prweb8935635.htm


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If Reelz is temporary again, I have to wonder why the bother... they should either keep it or stop the teasing.

Meanwhile... I thought the message on the ShortsHD slate was interesting... basically saying it was taken down to make room for more new programming.

That is at least a sideways promise of something else coming soon.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! Only took a week, KLRU is now HD! Thank you Disk/KLRU



tcatdbs said:


> How long does it take to go from "unavailable" to "available"?
> 
> New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available
> 5186 KLRU (18 HD) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) added to 129°
> ...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*197 changes seen 11/9/11 at 4:21pm ET (v03)*

*Channels Now Available*
5448 NHLNA 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5448 NHLNA 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5186 KLRU (18 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) 129° 12s48 (SW Texas) HD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5186 KLRU (18 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) 61.5° 5s17 (Houston) HD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6440 KLEW (3 HD Local) LEWISTON, ID (CBS) 110° 20s40 (East Washington) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5603 KYUR ANCHORAGE, AK (ABC) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5255 KYVE (47 HD Local) YAKIMA, WA (PBS) 129° 11s5 (West Washington) HD Yakima, WA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5449 NHLNA 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
896 EPIX1 Epix 1 added to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9533
896 EPIX1 Epix 1 added to 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9533

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5255 WABW (14 HD) PELHAM, GA (PBS) added to 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) (HD Albany, GA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (14-01)
5256 KEPB (28 HD) EUGENE, OR (PBS) added to 129° 14s10 (Central Oregon) (HD Eugene, OR market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (28-01)
6328 KWHY (22 HD) SANTA BARBARA, CA added to 129° 11s33 (South California) (HD Los Angeles, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (22-01)
5154 WCBB (10 HD) AUGUSTA, ME (PBS) added to 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (HD Portland, ME market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)
6455 KRCB (22 HD) COTATI, CA (PBS) added to 129° 1s16 (North California) (HD San Fransisco, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (22-01)
5265 WJWJ (16 HD) BEAUFORT, SC (PBS) added to 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) (HD Savannah, GA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (16-01)
5264 KCSD (23 HD) SIOUX FALLS, SD (PBS) added to 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) (HD Sioux Falls, SD market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
6441 KWSU (10 HD) PULLMAN, WA (PBS) added to 110° 20s40 (East Washington) (HD Spokane, WA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)
6460 KNLC (24 HD) ST. LOUIS, MO added to 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) (HD St Louis, MO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (24-01)
6460 KNLC (24 HD) ST. LOUIS, MO added to 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) (HD St Louis, MO market *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) Ch 6460 - OTA Mapping (24-01)

*Channels Moved*
294 CURNT Current TV moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) x8C Removed
294 CURNT Current TV moved from TP 1 to TP 9 at 110° (SD Hidden) x8C Removed
5449 NHLNA moved from 61.5° TP 30 to 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed

*Channels Renamed*
988 SHRM Showroom Channel renamed DNISL Showroom Channel (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
988 SHRM Showroom Channel renamed DNISL Showroom Channel (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
6002 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM02 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6002 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM02 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6003 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM03 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6003 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM03 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6004 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM04 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6004 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM04 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6005 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM05 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6005 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM05 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6006 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM06 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6006 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM06 (72.7° TP 22 Audio)
6007 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM07 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6007 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM07 (72.7° TP 22 Audio)
6008 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM08 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6008 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM08 (72.7° TP 25 Audio)
6009 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM09 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6009 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM09 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6010 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM10 (119° TP 8 Audio)
6010 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM10 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6015 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM15 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6015 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM15 (72.7° TP 25 Audio)
6016 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM16 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6016 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM16 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6017 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM17 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6017 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM17 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6018 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM18 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6018 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM18 (72.7° TP 25 Audio)
6019 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM19 (119° TP 8 Audio)
6019 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM19 (72.7° TP 25 Audio)
6020 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM20 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6020 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM20 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6021 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM21 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6021 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM21 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6022 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM22 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6022 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM22 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6023 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM23 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6023 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM23 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6024 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM24 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6024 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM24 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6025 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM25 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6025 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM25 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6026 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM26 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6026 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM26 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6027 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM27 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6027 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM27 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6028 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM28 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6028 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM28 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6029 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM29 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6029 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM29 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6030 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM30 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6030 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM30 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6031 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM31 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6031 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM31 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6032 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM32 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6032 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM32 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6033 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM33 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6033 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM33 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6034 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM34 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6034 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM34 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6035 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM35 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6035 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM35 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6036 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM36 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6036 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM36 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6037 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM37 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6037 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM37 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6038 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM38 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6038 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM38 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6039 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM39 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6039 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM39 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6040 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM40 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6040 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM40 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6041 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM41 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6041 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM41 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6042 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM42 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6042 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM42 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6044 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM44 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6044 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM44 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6045 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM45 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6045 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM45 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6046 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM46 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6046 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM46 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6047 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM47 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6047 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM47 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6048 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM48 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6048 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM48 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6049 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM49 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6049 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM49 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6051 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM51 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6051 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM51 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6052 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM52 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6052 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM52 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6053 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM53 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6053 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM53 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6056 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM56 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6056 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM56 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6058 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM58 (119° TP 13 Audio)
6058 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM58 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6059 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM59 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6059 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM59 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6060 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM60 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6060 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM60 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6061 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM61 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6061 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM61 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6063 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM63 (119° TP 12 Audio)
6063 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM63 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6064 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM64 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6064 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM64 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6066 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM66 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6066 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM66 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6067 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM67 (119° TP 17 Audio)
6067 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM67 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
6068 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM68 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6068 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM68 (72.7° TP 22 Audio)
6069 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM69 (119° TP 11 Audio)
6069 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM69 (72.7° TP 5 Audio)
6070 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM70 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6070 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM70 (72.7° TP 22 Audio)
6071 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM71 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6071 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM71 (72.7° TP 23 Audio)
6072 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM72 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6072 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM72 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6074 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM74 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6074 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM74 (72.7° TP 9 Audio)
6075 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM75 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6075 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM75 (72.7° TP 7 Audio)
6076 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM76 (119° TP 18 Audio)
6076 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM76 (72.7° TP 15 Audio)
6090 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM90 (119° TP 21 Audio)
6090 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel renamed SXM90 (72.7° TP 31 Audio)
8855 KUSM BOZEMAN, MT (PBS) renamed KUGF (40 Local) (110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Great Falls, MT market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
5910 DIY Do It Yourself renumbered 885 on 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
5910 DIY Do It Yourself renumbered 885 on 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
5912 HGTV Home & Garden TV renumbered 886 on 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
5912 HGTV Home & Garden TV renumbered 886 on 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel renumbered 887 on 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel renumbered 887 on 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
5916 GSN Game Show Channel renumbered 888 on 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
5916 GSN Game Show Channel renumbered 888 on 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden)
5918 GMC Gospel Music Channel renumbered 889 on 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
5918 GMC Gospel Music Channel renumbered 889 on 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5920 MAVTV Mav TV renumbered 890 on 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
5920 MAVTV Mav TV renumbered 890 on 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
5922 A&E A&E renumbered 891 on 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
5922 A&E A&E renumbered 891 on 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
5924 BIO Biography Channel renumbered 892 on 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden)
5924 BIO Biography Channel renumbered 892 on 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
5925 HIST History Channel renumbered 893 on 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
5925 HIST History Channel renumbered 893 on 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
5926 H2 History Channel 2 renumbered 894 on 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5926 H2 History Channel 2 renumbered 894 on 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
5928 WFN World Fishing Network renumbered 895 on 119° TP 19 (SD Hidden)
5928 WFN World Fishing Network renumbered 895 on 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
640 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD Preview
640 TVJPN TV Japan 61.5° TP 8 SD Preview
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
9263 WQWQ (9 Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 9)
9263 WQWQ (9 Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) 77° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 9)

*Uplinks Removed*
918 VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
5449 NHLNA removed from 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5421 CSTNO (421 HD PartTime) Cox Sports New Orleans removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5435 CSNNE (435 HD PartTime) CSN New England removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5437 SPSOU (437 HD PartTime) Sports South removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)

8403 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*93 changes seen 11/10/11 at 2:06am ET (v06)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6842 UP11 added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6844 UP11 added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6847 UP11 added to 61.5° TP 27 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6848 UP11 added to 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Channels Moved*
294 CURNT Current TV moved from TP 20 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
349 OFFER moved from TP 22 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
373 LOGO LOGO TV moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
885 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
886 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
893 HIST History Channel moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4534 TBS TBS moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4546 FOXB FOX Business News moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4550 NTGEO National Geographic moved from TP 22 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4573 LOGO LOGO TV moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4585 STYLE Style TV moved from TP 25 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4609 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4615 HIST History Channel moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4625 SCI Science Channel moved from TP 16 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4684 PLDIA Paladia moved from TP 16 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4697 VLCTY Velocity moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD moved from TP 22 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4714 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4738 NBATV NBA TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5351 HDNMV HD Net Movies moved from 72.7° TP 13 to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5354 UNIHD Universal HD moved from TP 22 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5983 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from TP 17 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5985 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from TP 11 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5986 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from TP 19 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6821 UP5 moved from 72.7° TP 4 to 61.5° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9579 LTD11 moved from TP 22 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9585 LTD5 moved from TP 20 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9586 LTD6 moved from TP 16 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9588 LTD8 moved from TP 27 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
7325 WPBO (42 Local) PORTSMOUTH, OH (PBS) moved from TP 14 to TP 8 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Charleston, WV market Hidden)
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4111 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4112 HGTV (112 HD) Home & Garden TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4115 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from TP 25 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4120 HIST (120 HD) History Channel moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4139 TBS (139 HD) TBS moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
4186 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from TP 22 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4193 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel moved from TP 16 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4203 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4206 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4264 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4266 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from TP 22 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4269 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia moved from TP 16 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4270 LOGO (373 HD) LOGO TV moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
4283 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5310 HGTV (112 HD) Home & Garden TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5313 HIST (120 HD) History Channel moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5320 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia moved from TP 16 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5333 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5334 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from TP 22 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5346 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5352 TBS (139 HD) TBS moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from TP 26 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from TP 22 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from TP 25 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD)
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from TP 22 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD)
9461 HGTV (112 HD) Home & Garden TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD)
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network moved from TP 26 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia moved from TP 16 to TP 25 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Instant Order)
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel moved from TP 16 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Preview)
9491 HIST (120 HD) History Channel moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD)
9499 TBS (139 HD) TBS moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD)
9508 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV moved from TP 1 to TP 4 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD)

*Reference EPG Change*
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4203 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9503 on 61.5° TP 10 (instead of 61.5° TP 2)
4270 LOGO (373 HD) LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 373 on 61.5° TP 25 (instead of 61.5° TP 27)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4491 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4573 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 373 on 61.5° TP 25 (instead of 61.5° TP 27)
4714 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9503 on 61.5° TP 10 (instead of 61.5° TP 2)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
4957 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Pop - EPG linked to Ch 373 on 61.5° TP 25 (instead of 61.5° TP 27)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 1)

*Other Changes*
6150 LTD13 110° TP 19 HD *TEST* Hidden - (was SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
9503 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 2 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 11/10/11 at 2:05am ET (v21)*

*Transponders Changed*
118° TP 18 changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC TURBO to SR: 20000 3/4 FEC QPSK

8407 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*6 changes seen 11/11/11 at 6:52pm ET (v19)*

*Other Changes*
8483 KCWX (2 Local) FREDERICKSBURG, TX (CW) 110° 23s22 (SC Texas) SD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (2-01)
9036 KLVX (10 Local) LAS VEGAS, NV (ETV) 110° 12s38 (Nevada) SD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (10-02 to 10-01)
7407 WILL (12 Local) URBANA, IL (PBS) 119° 3sB13 (Springfield) SD Champaign/Springfield, IL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (12-02 to 12-01)
7594 KRWG (22 Local) LAS CRUCES, NM (PBS) 110° 29s31 (Central New Mexico) SD El Paso, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (22-02 to 22-01)
7726 WHLA (31 Local) LA CROSSE, WI (PBS) 110° 23s23 (Central Wisconsin) SD La Crosse, WI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (31-02 to 31-01)
7216 WHRM (20 Local) WAUSAU, WI (PBS) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Wausau, WI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (20-02 to 20-01)

8407 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/14/11 at 12:51pm ET (v08)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 TASTY (Advertising) renamed DOVE (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 TASTY (Advertising) renamed DOVE (Advertising) (99 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8407 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/15/11 at 7:16pm ET (v18)*

*Channels Renamed*
492 REAL Real (Adult) renamed FREAK Real (Adult) (110° TP 3 SD)
492 REAL Real (Adult) renamed FREAK Real (Adult) (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4)

8407 Channels


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

O_O


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coolman302003 said:


> *2 changes seen 11/14/11 at 12:51pm ET (v08)*
> 
> *Channels Renamed*
> 9645 TASTY (Advertising) renamed DOVE (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
> ...





coolman302003 said:


> *2 changes seen 11/15/11 at 7:16pm ET (v18)*
> 
> *Channels Renamed*
> 492 REAL Real (Adult) renamed FREAK Real (Adult) (110° TP 3 SD)
> ...


Even though there's no relationship to these two changes... it is highly ironic to find them both made on the same day... and seeing them in back-to-back posts in this thread made me smile.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*201 changes seen 11/16/11 at 5:26pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Now Available*
6455 KRCB (22 HD Local) COTATI, CA (PBS) 129° 1s16 (North California) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6460 KNLC (24 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6460 KNLC (24 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6416 KUSI (51 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA 129° 12s33 (South California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6328 KWHY (22 HD) SANTA BARBARA, CA 129° 11s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5265 KAME (21 HD Local) RENO, NV (MYTV) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5264 KCSD (23 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (PBS) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KEPB (28 HD Local) EUGENE, OR (PBS) 129° 14s10 (Central Oregon) HD Eugene, OR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5264 WVAN (9 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (PBS) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5265 WJWJ (16 HD Local) BEAUFORT, SC (PBS) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5154 WCBB (10 HD Local) AUGUSTA, ME (PBS) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9587 WABC added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9587 WABC added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6300
9588 WCBS added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9588 WCBS added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6301
9589 WNBC added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9589 WNBC added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6302
9590 WNYW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9590 WNYW added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6303
9591 KABC added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9591 KABC added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9591
9592 KCBS added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9592 KCBS added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9592
9593 KNBC added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9593 KNBC added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9593
9594 KTTV added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9594 KTTV added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9594
9595 PBS PBS National Feed added to 119° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9595 PBS PBS National Feed added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 8 Ch 249
5280 KBMT (12 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (ABC) SV* added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: 0F69 00 69 Network Name: abc
5281 KFDM (6 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (CBS) SV* added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: 0F69 00 69 Network Name: cbs
5282 KPLC (7 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-01) Market Flag: 0F69 00 69 Network Name: nbc
5285 KLTL (20 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (20-01)
5272 WWLP (22 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (NBC) added to 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (22-01) Market Flag: 0FB4 00 B4 Network Name: nbc
5274 WGBY (57 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) added to 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (57-01)
6531 WSHM (3 Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) added to 61.5° TP 16 (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
280 RT added to 119° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
280 RT added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 280
5643 KTVF FAIRBANKS, AK (NBC) added to 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (-01)
5256 KWKB (20 HD) IOWA CITY, IA (CW) added to 129° 3s21 (SE Iowa) (HD Cedar Rapids, IA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (20-01)
5254 WILL (12 HD) URBANA, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (12-01)
5255 WEIU (51 HD) CHARLESTON, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (51-01)
5256 WSEC (14 HD) JACKSONVILLE, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (14-01)
5254 KTSC (8 HD) PUEBLO, CO (PBS) added to 129° 2s28 (SE Colorado) (HD Colorado Springs, CO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (8-01)
5157 WKTC (63 HD) SUMTER, SC (MYTV) added to 61.5° 5s8 (Charleston) (HD Columbia, SC market *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (63-01)
5184 KNLJ (25 HD) JEFFERSON CITY, MO added to 61.5° 3s14 (St Louis) (HD Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (25-01)
5255 WPTD (16 HD) DAYTON, OH (PBS) added to 129° 3s25 (East Ohio) (HD Dayton, OH market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (16-01)
5257 KRWG (22 HD) LAS CRUCES, NM (PBS) added to 129° 11s46 (West Texas) (HD El Paso, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (22-01)
5268 KVPT (18 HD) FRESNO, CA (PBS) added to 129° 8s32 (WC California) (HD Fresno, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (18-01)
5265 WINM (63 HD) ANGOLA, IN added to 119° 2sA12 (Columbus) (HD Fort Wayne, IN market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (63-01)
5266 WFWA (39 HD) FORT WAYNE, IN (PBS) added to 119° 2sA12 (Columbus) (HD Fort Wayne, IN market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (39-01)
5254 KRMJ (18 HD) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (PBS) added to 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Grand Junction, CO market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (18-01)
5264 KUGF (40 HD) GREAT FALLS, MT (PBS) added to 129° 13s6 (NC Montana) (HD Great Falls, MT market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (40-01)
5195 WHDF (15 HD) FLORENCE, AL (CW) added to 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) (HD Huntsville, AL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (15-01)
5195 WHDF (15 HD) FLORENCE, AL (CW) added to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) (HD Huntsville, AL market *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) Ch 5195
5154 WJXT (4 HD) JACKSONVILLE, FL added to 77° TP 5 (HD Jacksonville, FL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (4-01)
5264 WHLA (31 HD) LA CROSSE, WI (PBS) added to 119° 4sB12 (Madison) (HD La Crosse, WI market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (31-01)
5283 KVHP (29 HD) JASPER, TX (FOX) added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Lake Charles, LA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (29-01)
5257 KLVX (10 HD) LAS VEGAS, NV (ETV) added to 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) (HD Las Vegas, NV market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)
6319 KDOC (56 HD) ANAHEIM, CA added to 129° 6s33 (South California) (HD Los Angeles, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (56-01)
5279 WYES (12 HD) NEW ORLEANS, LA (PBS) added to 129° 10s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD New Orleans, LA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (12-01)
6495 KETA (13 HD) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (PBS) added to 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Oklahoma City, OK market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (13-01)
5275 WPCT (46 HD) PANAMA CITY BEACH, FL added to 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) (HD Panama City, FL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (46-01)
5155 WCVE (23 HD) RICHMOND, VA (PBS) added to 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) (HD Richmond, VA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
5155 WCVE (23 HD) RICHMOND, VA (PBS) added to 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) (HD Richmond, VA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (23-01)
5156 WCVW (57 HD) RICHMOND, VA (PBS) added to 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) (HD Richmond, VA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (57-01)
5156 WCVW (57 HD) RICHMOND, VA (PBS) added to 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) (HD Richmond, VA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (57-01)
5264 KSMQ (15 HD) AUSTIN, MN (PBS) added to 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) (HD Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA market *TEST* Hidden)
6430 KCWX (2 HD) FREDERICKSBURG, TX (CW) added to 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (2-01)
6431 KLRN (9 HD) SAN ANTONIO, TX (PBS) added to 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (9-01)
6448 KQED (9 HD) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (PBS) added to 129° 1s16 (North California) (HD San Fransisco, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (9-01)
5284 KTAS (33 HD) SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 15s32 (WC California) (HD Santa Barbara, CA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (33-01)
5266 WGSA (34 HD) SAVANNAH, GA (CW) added to 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) (HD Savannah, GA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (34-01)
5266 KSMN (20 HD) WORTHINGTON, MN (PBS) added to 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) (HD Sioux Falls, SD market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (20-01)
5270 WGGB (40 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) added to 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (40-01)
5273 WGGBD (6 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) added to 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (6-02)
5254 KUAT (6 HD) TUCSON, AZ (PBS) added to 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) (HD Tucson, AZ market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (6-01)
5274 KIPT (13 HD) TWIN FALLS, ID (PBS) added to 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) (HD Twin Falls, ID market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (13-01)
5274 WHRM (20 HD) WAUSAU, WI (PBS) added to 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) (HD Wausau, WI market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (20-01)
5256 KTNW (31 HD) RICHLAND, WA (PBS) added to 129° 11s5 (West Washington) (HD Yakima, WA market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (31-01)
5264 WNEO (45 HD) ALLIANCE, OH (PBS) added to 129° 8s25 (East Ohio) (HD Youngstown, OH market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (45-01)

*Channels Moved*
9084 KHSLD (43 Local) CHICO, CA (ABC) moved from 26s43 (North California) to 20s43 (North California) at 110° (SD Chico/Redding, CA market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
9579 LTD11 renumbered 4082 on 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9580 LTD12 renumbered 4083 on 61.5° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9581 LTD1 renumbered 4072 on 110° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9582 LTD2 renumbered 4073 on 110° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9583 LTD3 renumbered 4074 on 110° TP 9 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9584 LTD4 renumbered 4075 on 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9585 LTD5 renumbered 4076 on 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9586 LTD6 renumbered 4077 on 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9587 LTD7 renumbered 4078 on 61.5° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9588 LTD8 renumbered 4079 on 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9589 LTD9 renumbered 4080 on 61.5° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9590 LTD10 renumbered 4081 on 118° TP 3 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9980 TSH2 renumbered 4084 on 118° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9981 TSH4 renumbered 4085 on 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9982 RDH4 renumbered 4086 on 118° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
943 MJITO (76 Local) Mojito (Spanish) 119° TP 20 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
943 MJITO (76 Local) Mojito (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
948 DEST (79 Local) Destinations (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
948 DEST (79 Local) Destinations (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
958 CD 9 (77 Local) Strobe 119° TP 11 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
958 CD 9 (77 Local) Strobe 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
964 CD 15 (75 Local) Estilos 119° TP 19 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
964 CD 15 (75 Local) Estilos 72.7° TP 25 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
969 CD 20 (80 Local) Acoustic Crossroads 119° TP 8 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
969 CD 20 (80 Local) Acoustic Crossroads 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
975 CD 26 (78 Local) The Light 119° TP 13 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
975 CD 26 (78 Local) The Light 72.7° TP 31 Audio Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added

*Other Changes*
6017 SXM17 (93 Local) 119° TP 11 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added
6017 SXM17 (93 Local) 72.7° TP 5 Audio Abilene, TX market - Market Added Mapdown Added
9950 WABC (DISH RV Distant) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden
9950 WABC (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6300)
9951 WCBS (DISH RV Distant) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden
9951 WCBS (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6301)
9952 WNBC (DISH RV Distant) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden
9952 WNBC (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6302)
9953 WNYW (DISH RV Distant) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden
9953 WNYW (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6303)
9954 KABC (DISH RV Distant) 110° TP 17 HD Hidden
9954 KABC (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9954)
9955 KCBS (DISH RV Distant) 110° TP 17 HD Hidden
9955 KCBS (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9955)
9958 PBS PBS National Feed 119° TP 8 SD Hidden
9958 PBS PBS National Feed 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 8 Ch 249)
9956 KNBC (DISH RV Distant) 110° TP 17 HD Hidden
9956 KNBC (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9956)
9957 KTTV (DISH RV Distant) 110° TP 17 HD Hidden
9957 KTTV (DISH RV Distant) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9957)
8663 UNCEX (17 Local) UNC (PBS) 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 17)
8663 UNCEX (17 Local) UNC (PBS) 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 17)
8763 UNCEX (36 Local) UNC (PBS) 110° 31s5 (East Virginia) SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 36)
8763 UNCEX (36 Local) UNC (PBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 36)
6317 KCOP (13 HD) LOS ANGELES, CA (MYTV) 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 13 HD Local)
6322 KVEA (52 HD) CORONA, CA (TELEMUNDO) 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 52 HD Local)
9186 KSBWD (16 Local) SALINAS, CA (ABC) 110° 23s42 (Central California) SD Monterey, CA market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 16)
7085 WYTU (17 Local) MILWAUKEE, WI (TELEMUNDO) 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) SD MPEG4 Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 17)
7738 UNCEX (19 Local) UNC (PBS) 110° 31s5 (East Virginia) SD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 19)
7738 UNCEX (19 Local) UNC (PBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 19)

*New LName/Text*
5273 WGGBD LName: *WGGBDT2*

*LName/Text Change*
5740 IAD11 (110° TP 8) Internal Data Changed
5740 IAD11 (72.7° TP 7) Internal Data Changed
5742 IAD12 (110° TP 8) Internal Data Changed
5742 IAD12 (72.7° TP 7) Internal Data Changed
5744 IAD13 (110° TP 8) Internal Data Changed
5744 IAD13 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5767 IAD10 (119° TP 14) Internal Data Changed
5767 IAD10 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5770 IAD1 (110° TP 6) Internal Data Changed
5770 IAD1 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5772 IAD3 (110° TP 1) Internal Data Changed
5772 IAD3 (72.7° TP 7) Internal Data Changed
5773 IAD4 (110° TP 10) Internal Data Changed
5773 IAD4 (72.7° TP 31) Internal Data Changed
5774 IAD5 (110° TP 10) Internal Data Changed
5774 IAD5 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5775 IAD6 (110° TP 6) Internal Data Changed
5775 IAD6 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5776 IAD7 (110° TP 15) Internal Data Changed
5776 IAD7 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5777 IAD8 (110° TP 15) Internal Data Changed
5777 IAD8 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
5778 IAD9 (110° TP 10) Internal Data Changed
5778 IAD9 (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19000 CSA (119° TP 17) Internal Data Changed
19000 CSA (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
19010 CH101 (119° TP 17) Internal Data Changed
19018 THCAP (110° TP 2) Internal Data Changed
19040 ITVG (119° TP 17) Internal Data Changed
19040 ITVG (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19063 TVENT (110° TP 2) Internal Data Changed
19063 TVENT (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19067 ESPNI (119° TP 11) Internal Data Changed
19098 DGAMS (110° TP 2) Internal Data Changed
19098 DGAMS (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19124 DSNY (110° TP 2) Internal Data Changed
19140 TRIGC (110° TP 6) Internal Data Changed
19140 TRIGC (119° TP 19) Internal Data Changed
19140 TRIGC (61.5° TP 29) Internal Data Changed
19140 TRIGC (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
19210 FANDO (110° TP 6) Internal Data Changed
19228 IRDZN (119° TP 17) Internal Data Changed
19228 IRDZN (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed
19230 IADM (110° TP 2) Internal Data Changed

*Uplinks Removed*
294 CURNT Current TV removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
294 CURNT Current TV removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6842 UP11 removed from 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
6848 UP11 removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden)
6945 UP29 removed from 129° 6s33 (South California) (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5252 KCHY (11 HD) CHEYENNE, WY (NBC) removed from 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Cheyenne, WY market *TEST* Hidden)
7346 WCBB (10 Local) AUGUSTA, ME (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (SD MPEG4 Portland, ME market Hidden)
8597 KNLC (24 Local) ST. LOUIS, MO removed from 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) (SD MPEG4 St Louis, MO market Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5420 FOXS (420 HD PartTime) FOX South removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5423 FOXFL (423 HD PartTime) FOX Florida removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)

8459 Channels


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh goody, we in the Bay Area now have in HD KRCB 22 a PBS "affiliate" in Sonoma County that doesn't show current PBS prime time programming and KCSM 60, an independent public television station owned by the College of San Mateo, that doesn't carry PBS programming. So Sunday night our lineup looks like this:








I can watch reruns of PBS programming in HD but not PBS prime time programming nor KQED's award winning programming. But Dish customers in the Monterey DMA get KQED from a repeater channel via Dish satellite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In Bay Area we have all those via OTA - free, in HD, non over-compressed and with a guide ...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/17/11 at 12:52pm ET (v00)*

*Other Changes*
5157 WKTC (63 HD) SUMTER, SC (MYTV) 61.5° 5s8 (Charleston) HD Columbia, SC market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
5184 KNLJ (25 HD) JEFFERSON CITY, MO 61.5° 3s14 (St Louis) HD Columbia/Jefferson City, MO market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8459 Channels


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> 5254 WILL (12 HD) URBANA, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (12-01)
> 5255 WEIU (51 HD) CHARLESTON, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (51-01)
> 5256 WSEC (14 HD) JACKSONVILLE, IL (PBS) added to 129° 7s24 (Indiana) (HD Champaign/Springfield, IL market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (14-01)


Well I thought it would be QUITE awhile before our market would even see 1 of our PBS's in HD on DISH - but to get ALL 3 at once...WOW!!! And this is before they even started carrying our local CW affiliate in HD.
Even DirecTV only carries 2 of our 3 PBS's in HD (they don't have WEIU-51 in HD), but DO have our CW in HD, though.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*6 changes seen 11/21/11 at 10:51am ET (v28)*

*Channels Renamed*
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed TURKY (Advertising) (98 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed TURKY (Advertising) (98 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9645 DOVE (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 DOVE (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (99 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*No Longer Available*
871 ITV2 (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD *TEST* Hidden - Preview Ended
871 ITV2 (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden - Preview Ended

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/21/11 at 3:31pm ET (v31) *

*Sports Channel Changes*
628 NHL NHL Center Ice moved from TP 9 to TP 23 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice moved from TP 12 to TP 21 at 119° (SD Hidden)

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*6 changes seen 11/21/11 at 6:52pm ET (v00)*

*Other Changes*
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
406 FSC Fox Soccer Channel 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (7)
406 FSC Fox Soccer Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (7)

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/22/11 at 6:52pm ET (v08)*

*Preview Status Change*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD - Preview Ended
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*8 changes seen 11/23/11 at 10:51am ET (v15)*

*Preview Status Change*
340 ENCOR Encore East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
351 STRZW Starz! West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
350 STARZ Starz! 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 11/23/11 at 5:01pm ET (v18)*

*Preview Status Change*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD Preview
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD Preview

8459 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*4 changes seen 11/28/11 at 10:52am ET (v22)

Channels Renamed*
9644 TURKY (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 TURKY (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (99 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8469 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*10 changes seen 11/25/11 at 5:32pm ET (v01)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
8978 DISH (25) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Fresno, CA market Hidden) AVAILABLE
8979 DISH (58) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Fresno, CA market Hidden) AVAILABLE
7274 DISH (19) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden) AVAILABLE
7274 DISH (19) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden) AVAILABLE EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 7274
9148 DISH (14) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Omaha, NE market Hidden) AVAILABLE
9148 DISH (14) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden) AVAILABLE EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 9148
9149 DISH (41) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Omaha, NE market Hidden) AVAILABLE
9149 DISH (41) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden) AVAILABLE EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 9149
7197 DISH (13) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden) AVAILABLE
7198 DISH (43) added to 110° TP 2 (SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden) AVAILABLE

8469 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*20 changes seen 11/28/11 at 4:52am ET (v19)*

*Preview Status Change*
340 ENCOR Encore East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
351 STRZW Starz! West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
350 STARZ Starz! 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended

8469 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*4 changes seen 11/28/11 at 10:52am ET (v22)

Channels Renamed*
9644 TURKY (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 TURKY (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (99 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8469 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coolman302003 said:


> *8 changes seen 11/2/11 at 2:51pm ET (v10)*
> 
> *Other Changes*
> 5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 354 HD)
> ...


Where are December uplinks?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And make one [cumulative] post per day, instead of bumping the thread each hour with one or a small changes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> And make one [cumulative] post per day, instead of bumping the thread each hour with one or a small changes.


Funny thing ... we don't know when the last post of the day will be. And by editing the prior post of the day people can miss an afternoon update because of a simple morning change.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was just quick thought to minimize number posts/threads ...


----------

